# Megs ScratchX



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

Just purchased some Megs ScratchX - I'm going to do my first proper detail of the car this weekend 

So is this how i should be doing things :?:

Wash
Clay
wash
Dry
scratchx
cleaner fluid
wax


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I would say you need to wash it again after dealing with the scratches.


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

It's going to be a long day :roll:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Jas225 said:


> It's going to be a long day :roll:


It will be!

Scratch X is slow, but safe...take your time and be patient and you'll certainly reduce the appearance of the scrtches.

No need to wash after using the Scratch X - straight into the cleaner fluid and wax will be fine 

Dave


----------

